# Bugger and Double Bugger



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Just got a NIP through for speeding. Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck.

Ah feel better for that.

I was being very naughty and it's gonna hurt. Must talk to my brief (make that must get a brief to talk to) after the weekend.


----------



## Silver Shadow (Aug 29, 2005)

Ooooops!! How naughty were you being?? :?:

If its an NIP as opposed to a summons then it should be the standard 3 points and Â£60 fine without a court appearance.


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

So what speed was it ? Sounding by the tone you expect to be hammered


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

cant you just pay that Â£400 fee and save ur points licence?

niko


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

You bad boy!! :roll:

So come on then. Think of it as a confessional. What did you do and how do you think the brief will help? :?

p.s. ...unless you're going to court in which case probably best you don't say anything on-line!


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

for now lets just say it was v bad (the car was running fantastically) as I think it will probably end up in court.

The "alleged" offence took place in Scotland on the way down from Glasgow at the weekend. The question is will I have to go to Scotland for the court apperance or will they hear it locally to me.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Good news /bad news

Good - I doubt the alleged offence is as bad as you fear. 

Bad - I believe you will have to attend in Scotland.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

M74 I assume? Scamera van? Used to be a good road for a little "sprited" driving until recently.

And, yes - you'll get an invite to return...good luck

Dave


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> M74 I assume? Scamera van? Used to be a good road for a little "sprited" driving until recently.
> 
> And, yes - you'll get an invite to return...good luck
> 
> Dave


Dave
Got it in one, it is a lovely piece of road which had very little traffic on it. I think I was on a downhill streach which may account for the additional speed I was carrying when zapped.

Oh well I just hope I can understand what the magistrate is saying (only kidding)

Cheers
Bob


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

Niko said:


> cant you just pay that Â£400 fee and save ur points licence?
> 
> niko


Huh?

:?:


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

s3_lurker said:


> Niko said:
> 
> 
> > cant you just pay that Â£400 fee and save ur points licence?
> ...


And a double Huh?

If I could get away with that I would bite their arm off.

Now should I inform my insurance company now or when it's all official?


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

beastty said:


> s3_lurker said:
> 
> 
> > Niko said:
> ...


well in some areas the police are giving the chance to motorists to pay a fine/ fee around Â£400 i think that pays for your attendence to a certain class that for teaching about driving improvements, and about the dnagers of speed. i think its a 2 weeks compulsory thing that once passed by attendence you dont recieve any points off your licence.

check with your local area police if this is available, save you taking the hit of 3 points and prevents insurance companies taking advantage.

i'd rather pay Â£400 than have to wait and worry for 3 years till the points come off regardless of insurance increase or not.

niko


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Niko said:


> beastty said:
> 
> 
> > s3_lurker said:
> ...


Niko
Cheers will look into that, but if only it were just 3 points I had coming to me.


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Bob, I suspect you may be in a similar situation to one that I went through a few months back, if you need any advice then feel free to PM me. :wink:


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

www.prycewoodrow.co.uk

for what it's worth


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

beastty said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > M74 I assume? Scamera van? Used to be a good road for a little "sprited" driving until recently.
> ...


I wish you luck there...I've been in and around Scotland for 25+ years, if there is one accent I've never got to grips with it's the Glasgow one!

Not sure what the exact circumstances are in your situation and just in case you're not aware - Pistonheads has a "speed, plod and the law" (or similar) section. IIRC you have to be a registered user to view.

Several people have asked for advice after being caught on the same stretch. A couple of "in the know" folk have dished out a few pearls of wisdom...I believe Scottish law regarding speeding is different from England. Maybe worth a nosey?

http://www.pistonheads.com

Dave


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

s3_lurker said:


> www.prycewoodrow.co.uk
> 
> for what it's worth


thanks s3

I have a friend who is a barrister (and part time judge) who I will talk to first.

Bob

Wirlypig - I'll pm you

Jac - lots to look at and ponder on the PH website - thanks


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

beastty said:


> s3_lurker said:
> 
> 
> > www.prycewoodrow.co.uk
> ...


Bob, you have PM :wink:


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

Hope you dont get bent over for this mate

Id be trying to pay the fine of Â£400 to avoid the points too...

I (touch wood) have 0 points and do intend on getting any.... i would still opt to get the financial fucking that the "on paper" fucking.

Good Luck.

I wanna know how fast they allege you were travelling.

@ Swissol Dave - your knowledge of that road suggests you enjoy a spot of "spirited" driving.....  love the discription !

James


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

Not to put a further dampner on things but I believe that they take a harsher view of speeding in Scotland than in England.

Anyone please feel free to correct me though.


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

UPDATE

Well I have my date at the Sheriffs Court yesterday. To say I was bricking it would be an understatement.

In the end I didn't need my carefully planned speech re mitigating factors, a letter from my employer and my financial statement.

My appreance before the court lasted less than five minutes. I pleaded guilty and then went on to say how sorry I was. I was then asked why I was speeding and mumbled something back about clear roads and downhill streach of road.

In the end the very very nice judge gave me 6 points and a Â£250 fine.

A very very very good result me thinks.

Now must be more careful in the future.

Many thanks to all those who sent me advice, support etc.

Regards
Bob


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

beastty said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Well I have my date at the Sheriffs Court yesterday. To say I was bricking it would be an understatement.
> 
> ...


Was your crusie control not working Bob :lol:

Joking apart, i know how you feel. I had a "spirited" driving day on the M4 a few years back. Ended up in court and 5 points and Â£400 fine.  This was for doing less than 100mph.

Come on confess HOW FAST?


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

My experience in Scotland promted the CC, which was going to be one of my mitigation points.

And the magic number was 102mph.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Bob good result , it could have been worse [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

was said:


> Bob good result , it could have been worse [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Yeah a lot worse and am one lucky bunny.


----------

